# Garnet Rogers' has some nice Gibsons



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

I teched a show for Garnet this past Saturday and got to check out his travelling Gibson collection. These range from 1903~1943 and sounded absolutely marvelous through a Neumann KM184.


----------



## 59burst (May 27, 2010)

Very cool! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

The one out front is a 1933 "Century of Progress" model, unveiled at the World's Fair that year in Chicago. Genuine Pearloid (plastics were a new novelty back then) fret board and head stock face, this one was the smallest and the liveliest of the bunch.


----------



## 59burst (May 27, 2010)

Did you see if he was transporting the guitars in vintage cases or something more modern? (I.e. flight cases or something.)


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

4 of the 5 were in modern light weight (similar to TRIC) cases, and the 5th was in a standard case.

Garnet drives everywhere (he is doing a lot less touring these days) and handles his own instruments, so no need for TSA style baggage.


----------



## GWN! (Nov 2, 2014)

That first Gibson is really unique. I had never seen one like that. Do you know what model the one with the star on the headstock is?


----------



## ronmac (Sep 22, 2006)

GWN! said:


> That first Gibson is really unique. I had never seen one like that. Do you know what model the one with the star on the headstock is?


That is the oldest, a 1903 Model O. 

Here's a link to an identical guitar


----------

